# Laying Slate on Concrete Driveway



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

kerabond keralastic is a great product. i dont feel that slate would be a good choice for a driveway for some of the reasons that you have already mentioned. "limecoat" sounds like a stamped concrete overlay with some sort of aggregate added to the mud,(i will google it). stamped overlays, if done correctly can be a great alternative to natural stone. the problem is that there are more people that do it wrong than right.


----------



## Marque (Jun 10, 2012)

We had this done professionally a few years ago. We live in Hawaii and the slate does flake periodically. It is a challenge keeping it looking good and I have to apply Glaze N Seal Lacquer a couple of times a year. The problem I have now is the contractor didn't chip down the driveway to make the slate flush with the sidewalk and instead finished it with a 4 inch concrete incline. I don't think they used lime in the mixture because it has since cracked and become detached from the underlying driveway. Now I'm looking for material that will be more of a permanent solution to that issue. Anyway, I hope my comments helped.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

I grew up with slate floors and I wouldn't recommend slate for anything but a chalkboard. Let me take that back. It might be good for siding or roofing as well, but surely not anything you walk on.

I would be looking for some close-out porcelain tile for $1/square foot. I've got about 1500 square feet of a 7x7 for $1.50/foot which I am considering buying now. You could probably get this for $1 if you bought it all. Even if you pay $1.50, it is still much more durable than the slate. It is about 3/8" thick.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Brittle, one of the most poris natural stones so it is going to get stained.
One oil or transmition leak and it's shot.


----------



## pkrand (Aug 17, 2012)

*Okay Product, but Severly Overpriced*

Here in Texas, where they use Cheap Laborers, one should not pay more than $5 sq/ft for Limecoat. Anything more than that, they are sticking it to you.


----------

